# reel seat, handle grip, and tip tp for rainshadow 1418?



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm going to put a size 12 ringed alcanite BMNAT or SIC MNST tip top on my rod (getting alcanite guides). Are the alcanite tip tops more durable. I hear of guys complaining about the SIC tops popping out. What size tube do i get for the tip top on this blank? Also, are these tip tops the tips people call the "no snag" tip tops. If not, which tip tops are the no snag ones? 

Also, which fuji reel seat do would u suggest? It'll have a 525mag or 6500 abu on it.

Debating between shrink tube and cork tape...thinking shrink tube b/c I want it light..can't think of any advantage to cork except personal preference.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

*1418*

CH, you're on the right track. The BMNAT tops are all I use when building with alconite guides they are also the recommened tops with the Fuji LR guides. I haven't built a 1418 in a couple of months but if I remember correctly the tube size is in the 10 to 11 mm size. As far as the grip, personal preferance but alot of rods that come out my shop have heat shrink as opposed to cork tape. Me personally I like keeping the overall blank dia. as small as possible. Hope this helps.

Ron


----------

